# On Cerazette but think I might be pregnant. . .



## Flower Lily

Hello everyone,

I need some advice. . 

I have been on Cerazette for over 2 years and never had a period on it. I had a break from the pill last year and regulated normally, then went back on and the periods stopped again. Been on it without a break for about 11 months and usually take it at the same time each day, or at least within the 12 hour window. However, last Saturday, I forgot to take it, then had sex with my boyfriend and didn't take the forgotten pill until the next day (24 hours late) when I also took the Sunday pill as normal. I know this could mean I can get pregnant, but was wondering what you thought. . 

Today (Saturday), a week after having sex on the day I forgot to take the pill, I have noticed my breasts are a little tender and I couldn't lie on my front last night in bed as they were sore. I have also had some cramping and twitching/pinching feelings low down in my abdomen which is really unusual as I normally don't have any pre period symptoms on the pill and haven't done the whole time been taking it.

I wouldn't mind if I were pregnant (actually would be quite pleased), but I have been reading lots of forums and think I might be working myself up to nothing. 

I have read that nothing will show up on a HPT for another few weeks but I have also been continuing to take the pill everyday as normal and am wondering whether it will mask any possible pregnancy signs if I am pregnant...

Could I be pregnant from missing just 1 Cerazette pill??????

Please help.... really confused and need some advice. . .


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. I don't know much about that bc pill but would say yes, there is a chance you could be pregnant if you missed one. Would you normally have a period on that pill or not? If so you should wait till you are due to test. If not then I would suggest waiting another week and then testing.


----------



## Flower Lily

Thank you for your quick response..

Haven't had a period on it since I started taking the pill nearly 2 years ago which makes it impossible for me to determine where abouts in my cycle I am.
Do you think if I stay on the pill until I take a test it will mask a positive result? I am thinking this because the pill controls hormones so wondering whether it would give a false reading.. should I come off the pill until I get AF then see? What do you think?


----------



## Soniamillie01

It could mask it and they do say do not take if pregnant so as there is a 'chance' that you could be I would prehaps stop taking it for now.


----------



## Flower Lily

I think I will do for now just to be sure. It may mess my body up for a while while it gets back to normal, but least I will know for sure when I test in a few weeks.

Thanks for your advice :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Flower Lily

Will do x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm waiting to test in the next few days, 5th cycle ttc x


----------



## Flower Lily

Good luck! Let me know the result. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks x


----------



## kiki04

If you are already one week past, you can test by next weekend. No need to wait a few weeks my god woman! :dohh: The 2WW is stressful enough never mind FEW week wait :rofl:


----------



## OliviaRae

Don't have any advice, but let us know the results! x


----------



## Flower Lily

Today I have felt a strange pinching feeling really low down in my abdomen (almost near hairline). It's really weird.. like a little pinch from inside that last only a few seconds. Keep getting a few of them off and on, then feel a pulling sensation, then nothing for ages... but breasts are not as sensitive as yesterday. .


----------



## Kazorina

I have been on Cerazette on and off for 2 years and have missed some, taken some late and never fallen pregnant but that's not to say, it wouldn't happen to someone else. I did find though that on the times I messed around with it, I would get some strange symptoms that could be pregnancy related and I always ended up thinking I was. I think that was more to having that thought in the back of your mind it could be a possibility, you tend to notice things more. 

You shoud be able to test this week and have a better idea what's going on, pregnancy symptoms are caused by the rising hcg hormone and are there to give you a clue you might be pregnant so if your having those symptoms it's worth testing, if it comes back negative then leave it 19-21 days after the 'incident' to double check.


----------



## milf2be

Flower Lily said:


> Thank you for your quick response..
> 
> Haven't had a period on it since I started taking the pill nearly 2 years ago which makes it impossible for me to determine where abouts in my cycle I am.
> Do you think if I stay on the pill until I take a test it will mask a positive result? I am thinking this because the pill controls hormones so wondering whether it would give a false reading.. should I come off the pill until I get AF then see? What do you think?

they are totally different hormones so there is no way that the pill can give you a false positive. the hormones in the pill are progesterone and if its the combined one there is oestrogen too. pregnancy tests look for hcg (human chorionic gonadatophin hormone)


----------



## Flower Lily

Ah.. Thank you. That is what I have been trying to find out.


----------



## Sam 121

Hi hun, I hope you get the outcome you want,but it sounds likely that you could be pregnant through missing the pill after the 12 hr window, will keep an eye out for your update:flower:


----------



## Flower Lily

So, couldn't wait the complete 2 weeks so yesterday bought one of those First Response pink dye tests that can test up to 6 days eary and got a BFN.

I was a little disappointed to be honest as although it wasn't exactly planned to happen now, I had kinda got my head around what might be happening and couldn't help feeling a little disappointed when I saw just the one line.

Kinda just figured that I have been reading so much about it all that I just wound my body up into maybe imagining the symptoms, so started today on a fresh, not thinking about it at all, until I started getting really uncomfortable aching and cramping really low down. I don't usually get this as I explained before and definitely wasn't imagining it this time! It feels like I am about to start my period all the time, but it's not happening. 

Why am I still getting this if I got a BFN???? Could it have been a false reading?


----------



## I Love Lucy

You could have tested to soon, especially if you don't know where you are in your cycle. Or you could just be creating these "symptoms" yourself because you think you may be pg. I'm sure I'm not the only one this has happened to.

On another note, have you checked your birth control info? I know on one of the pills I was on in the past I could miss one pill and still be protected (just take it as soon as I remember and the next one at the regular time, there was no mention of a 12 hour window). The only time I needed to use a back up bc method was if I missed two pills in a row.


----------



## Becwantsababy

I was on cerazette for 7 years with no period at all. I probably missed a few times over the 12hr and was fine, although not to say that you are the same. When I first came off it in June last year I was convinced I was prganant as we dtd on the last day of my pill. I had every pg symptom going but 33 days after my last pill I got af. 

I wouldn't worry too much because the chance of being pg is so slim with 1 missed pill plus even if you keep taking your pill as it is a pop (progestrone only pill) it won't cause any harm to any unborn child. 

If you already have stopped taking it, I would be inclined to stay off it until you have af and then go back on it, just to be sure because if you aren't having periods on it anyway, you won't know if you are pg. Does that make sense?


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi ladies,
just an update for you. . After yet another week of cramps, back pain, nausea, sore nipples and weeing more, i did another test this morning and yet again it was a BFN! I am so confused! I have been on Cerazette for years with none of these symptoms, even missed a pill every now and again and been absolutely fine. Why do i still feel this way? My body is playing some mean tricks on me! Its been 3 weeks since we dtd so surely if i was pregnant it would show up on an hpt by now. . . ?


----------

